# how to install FreeBSD into Active Directory



## iamlinux (Feb 23, 2013)

Help me.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 23, 2013)

Please help people to help you by giving specifics and details about what you want to do and what equipment and software is being used.


----------



## johnblue (Feb 23, 2013)

iamlinux said:
			
		

> Help me.


Sounds like you personally will be in for a slogfest.  Please be advised to lower your time frame expectations of project completion and at the risk of stating the obvious don't play in a production Active Directory environment.

Do it right and learn.



http://www.whitneytechnologies.com/?p=119


----------

